# Need someone to buy my stuff



## UnderWish (Oct 29, 2017)

My market stalls are completely full and I need someone to buy my items.
I already have a lot of friends on PC but no one ever seems to buy anything, even if I discount it.
My ID is 
0562 3797 915

and I currently have:
x2 Red Snapper - 2k Bells
x1 Horned Dynastad - 900 Bells
x10 Pear - 200 Bells
x3 Black Bass - 2.5k Bells
x4 Coconut - 250 Bells
x1 Red Snapper - 900 Bells
x10 Orange - 200 Bells
x10 Orange - 300 Bells
x8 Coconut - 160 Bells
x1 Horned Dynastad - 800 Bells
x2 Horned Dynastad - 1.2k Bells

Will be updating if/when I get more items in.


----------



## tolisamarie (Oct 29, 2017)

Your prices are too high (except the fruit)...no one is going to buy any of your other stuff.

I use this formula and have had a lot of success...

Items that sell for 10 bells I list for 30 (example 5 fruit for 150 bells)

Items that sell for 100 bells I list for 150.

Also try to not group so many items together - I might need a few oranges, but I don't need 10 and storage space is at a premium, so I'll look for someone else who is selling a fewer amount.

Don't bother trying to sell the rare stuff (500 bells or more) until later in the game. This early campers aren't requesting those items so people don't need them, therefore they won't buy them.


----------



## UnderWish (Oct 29, 2017)

tolisamarie said:


> Your prices are too high (except the fruit)...no one is going to buy any of your other stuff.
> 
> I use this formula and have had a lot of success...
> 
> ...



Thanks for the advice I'll definitely use that next time I sell something!
But I do still need to get rid of the items I have now. Luckily I have a few friends on Discord I could have buy them and sell them back to me so I can relist them.


----------

